
Q&A with Max Levchin: Slide more than a widget-maker - staunch
http://venturebeat.com/2007/06/25/q-and-a-with-max-levchin-slide-more-than-a-widget-maker/
======
danielha
Max Levchin: "Facebook, in a big way, is the new internet."

There's been a lot of hype around that platform lately, but he's saying some
things that'll make you look at it even closer.

